
The Mighty Hercules – Planes that hunt storms (2016) - Tomte
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/06/into-the-storm-ars-visits-the-big-bird-that-punches-through-the-eyewall/
======
vvanders
There's an incredible story of a P-3 misjudging Hugo, losing an engine and
still coming home:

[https://www.wunderground.com/resources/education/hugo1.asp](https://www.wunderground.com/resources/education/hugo1.asp)

Different plane but still an insane story.

~~~
achamayou
Just the kind of mission you'd rather send a drone than a manned aircraft to
perform....

~~~
quanticle
Not really. I would be surprised if any currently available drones could fly
into a hurricane and maintain control for long enough to send back useful
data.

------
douche
C-130s are one of those super-effective red-haired-stepchilds that are not
sexy or exciting but do the job and do it well. Reading about the AC-130s used
by the air force as gunships is interesting, and a bit of sand in the eye for
the fast-mover fighter jocks

~~~
NotSammyHagar
I always see them as being a match to the a10, not sexy but incredibly
valuable for their role, probably unappreciated by air force leadership.

